# What animals does your Vizsla get to hunt?



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Being on the other side of the footy field, we obviously have differing animals we can hunt. I'm always intrigued looking at the many birds you can hunt in the U.S. and UK or Europe, as well as other animals you have available to hunt. So I would love to hear from you as to what you and your Vizsla get's to hunt. 

Over here, we do a daily bunny, Cat, Fox and wild dog hunt. Cats and wild dogs are rare, but we get maybe two or three each year. Foxes one a week at least and bunnies two a day on average. We also hunt Ducks off our dam in Duck season, Sambar, Red and Fallow Deer all year around (twice a week) and Hog Deer down on the coast when the Hog Deer season is on.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We are mainly wingshooters , with the occasional squirrel thrown in.
We start in September with dove hunting.
A lot of dogs don't care for the soft feathers, but Cash loves to get his mouth on dove. So much so that he has to be reminded that he can't be hard mouthed on them.
Next is Teal season, they are just a small duck that has a wonderful taste. We try and do morning hunts on duck, and afternoon on dove. 
Then its big duck, followed by goose season.
A little later sandhill crane and quail.
A friend of ours is a outfitter, and most weekends that are cool enough does canned pheasant and chukar hunts.
After a regular hunt, we take the dogs and run them on the missed birds. Freezer has a lot of free pheasant and chukar.
We had opportunities to shoot rabbit over the dogs, but didn't take them.
June loves hunting for nutria anytime a pond has cattails and lilys, but I try and discourage her. Its not something I would eat and they have a nasty bite.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rabbits, pheasants, woodcock and pigeons up to now. Really hoping we can get onto a grouse shoot this year. We're swapping our shoots for next season that has a mixed bag of duck and partridge as well as pheasants and woodcock. My mate does a lot of deer stalking but unfortunately he's allergic to dogs


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Late August the preserve season starts - PIKE gets a tune up on quail - then doves & a weekend for wood ducks & teal - we shoot doves 4-6 times a week & PIKE will pick up 1-2 thousand birds because he has 4 or 5 stations around him - also at the end of the day he gets to clean fields 4 dead birds - then up north 4 grouse & wood cocks - out west 4 pheasents - quail & prarrie chickens - ducks & geese come into season at thanksgiving - + field & fun trials at the clubs - PIKE is a FEATHER MOUTH - I only wish shells would get cheaper !!!!! LOL


----------

